# I need to know that ports online games use



## Vinnyirl (Dec 15, 2006)

So here is the story, we have a few gaming PC's in college, the college finally agreed to allow us to use the internet on them but they have all ports except website ports closed. They will open ports for us so that we can play games but we need to tell them what ports.

I have been looking around the net and found a few sites completly contricting each other, which brings me here.

Is there a standard range of ports all online games use or do they all just make them up as they go along?

Can I tell a game to use a different port? with out affecting the preformance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The instructions manuals for each game will tell you which ports need to be opened.

*http://portforward.com/cports.htm* has a good list of gaming ports. Click the orange program/game name on the left, then select your router make/model and it will give full instructions for setting up ports on that specific router. It's not just the port numbers you need, it's also options like TCP/UDP, in/out, etc.

I don't think you can change the default port that a game uses.


----------

